# Grandview Cobia



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

Fished 6-4-2010 for cobia off of grandview out of Wallaces Marina. anchored in about 9 ft of water along with about 20 other boats at about 7 am. did not see any boats pull up anyy fish except for a 3 foot shark. chummed real hard with all fresh menhaden and only managed one 30 inch pup. used all live eels for bait. tried to catch spot and croaker but not even a nibble.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

You need to seperate ur chum from the fleet.


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

blakester said:


> You need to seperate ur chum from the fleet.



I agree 100%. I haven't fished for them for a couple years from the boat but we always stayed away from the crowd. We caught most of our fish up the bay just a little from the mouth of the Back River.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

thankyou for the advice. we were on the outside of the pack but i think next time instead of anchoring we are just gonna sight cast. either a mile out and south for the HUGE schools or just around the CBBT lower bay area


----------

